# My New Loft - "before"



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

This is going to be a 2 part thread 
I'm moving back to Maine this summer - and taking all my birds with me.
These are pictures of my shed where I am moving, which I will have to remodel to house my birds. I'm planning to make a wall of nest boxes, and attach a flight cage to the side where the large window is located.
Any suggestions or ideas would be welcomed. I'm planning on starting the "transformation" in about 1 month.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

If it would help at all, you'd be welcomed to come see ours. Looks to be about the same size...8x6? Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think you could do a great job with that shed. Good luck on the move. You'll have to keep us updated.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is such a cute shed. You could do a flight on each end or even all the way around it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lots of light is always nice. the major thing that I can think of is make sure no mice or other critters can get in. but you know all about that, so, I say have fun! looks so cute....Is this a good move?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That looks like a great structure to start with! Good luck on your conversion!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It'll be fun! Makes me want to build another one.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> It'll be fun! Makes me want to build another one.


Come on up! We've got the room and could certainly use another loft!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Come on up! We've got the room and could certainly use another loft!!


Cute. Very Cute! LOL.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That shed looks nice. I agree you can attach some sort of aviary. For the moment I thought that shed was already a loft. And if big enough, then perhaps you can have 2 divisions. One for breeders and one for your youngs. I think the door already separated the 2 potential sections and perhaps each front window can have their own aviaries.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Few things to modify inside and you're good to go...A bit of add-ons to it...Few shelves and an aviary will look like a great loft...Show us the grand-opening...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for all the support. This is a good move - I hope.
The shed is actually 8 X 11 and has 2 large windows (1 on each end) and 2 smaller windows on the front, with a 10 ' peak ceiling. This shed has been moved to 5 different locations in the past 30 years. The last move was to my mothers house. 
At one point, it was "on loan" to the Kittery Maine Chamber of Commerce and was used as an "information booth" at the Kittery Outlets.
It's old, it was a garden house at the first house my (ex) husband and I bought 34 years ago - but she's solid as a rock! I want to make it pretty again and give it to my birds.
I am thinking of dividing it inside and putting 2 aviaries - one on each end. One side for old birds and the other side for young. I have 11 new babies just in the past month! OR I was thinking my homers and tumblers on one side and my fantails on the other side. Thats why I needed ideas!
And of course I have to build a garden around it!! I can't live without flowers


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

What part of maine are you moving to? Yippee, another pigeon lover in Maine. I won't feel so lonesome now.
daryl
I'm up in New Gloucester.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> What part of maine are you moving to? Yippee, another pigeon lover in Maine. I won't feel so lonesome now.
> daryl
> I'm up in New Gloucester.


I'm moving back to Eliot (next to Kittery). Your not too far away, about 1 1/2 hours north 
Currently my elderly mother lives in the front part of my house, and my daughter is living in, taking care of her house. My daughter and boyfriend are buying a house and I'm tired of commuting to work (Kittery) so we decided to sell my house and move back --which means NO mortgage 
I'll miss my house but thats why its a GOOD MOVE!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like a good move. A garden would look great around it. You could really pretty it up. It'll be fun. I'll bet the fantails would love being in the loft!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Progress Finally!*

Well, because of all the rain we've had here  I'm a little behind schedule.
But I'm finally making some progress on my new loft...
This is what I started with --









The building had to be leveled. The ground on the front was leveled also for the flight cage that's going to be attached to the front.
I put pressure treated timbers set into the ground, filled with 6 inches of gravel. Tomorrow I'm putting 1/4 inch hardware cloth over that. Once that's done I can put the framing (leaning against the building) up for the walls.
I hope to have it finished this weekend if the weather stays DRY!










The flight cage will be 8X10X8high


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh Waynette, it looks great. Looks like a brand new building. Nice size for the flight cage too. Your birds are gonna love it. I can hardly wait to see the flight cage up, and the birds in it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's adorable and you can make it just the way you want it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, Now I'm getting excited. I was really depressed with all the rain we had (and still having - at least a shower everyday).
Once the walls are up I have to put something over the hardware cloth on the ground. I'm not sure what would be best. I'm thinking maybe pea stone?
Also, I haven't decided whether to put a solid roof OR hardware cloth roof (so they can sit out and enjoy a shower ) OR maybe half and half?
They'll be able to go in and out of the shed for 3 seasons. In the winter I'll close the door (putting in a small removable door that I can open on the nice days so they can go out if they want to). They'll have plenty of room inside the shed to fly also, its 9X10X12high at the peak inside.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thant is cute as the dickens! can't wait to see your birds in it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Once the walls are up I have to put something over the hardware cloth on the ground. I'm not sure what would be best. I'm thinking maybe pea stone?
> 
> 
> Also, I haven't decided whether to put a solid roof OR hardware cloth roof (so they can sit out and enjoy a shower ) OR maybe half and half?
> ...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry. I misunderstood. I thought that was cement in front. Duh! It's gravel. Forgot what I read. Now I see what you are saying. Well, it looks wonderful. You're doing a great job.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You've put in a lot of work already - your birds are going to love the new digs! We put down pea gravel in our flight pen and I love it! It's easy on the birds feet and cleans with just a hose down. Ours is 12" deep since we didn't put down gravel first. It's been 6 years and the only additional maintenance we've done is, about once a year, to use a shovel to turn over/ loosen up any areas that are slow to drain.


----------



## FreeFlyer (Jul 21, 2009)

Awsome Loft!!!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Very impressive! I'm getting inspired to do something about a flight pen for my birds. I can't wait to see your finished product!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is cute!!! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Just need the finishing touches inside!*

My birds will be moved to their new home in a week or two (when I move myself and furnisher)!!


















Just needs more perches and fronts on the boxes.









This is inside looking out. (my new house in the background)










I still have to put a few more perches inside and clean up.
I ended up putting the clear plastic roof panels on 4 feet in the center and left 3 feet open on each end on the roof. I can cover it in the winter with additional panels.
I still have to cover the side windows with hardware cloth for safety, in case the windows get broken.
I can't wait to get my birds moved in and landscape around it!!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Boy, did you do a super job! You are going to have some very happy pigeons. What type of birds do you have? Do you expect to be flying in the spring?


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

It looks nice! Your pigeons will be very, very, very happy.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Gnuretiree said:


> Boy, did you do a super job! You are going to have some very happy pigeons. What type of birds do you have? Do you expect to be flying in the spring?


I don't free fly or race my birds. Their spoiled pets  I have homers and tumblers (45 or so) and this is their loft. I also have 15 american fantails that I will start on their new loft shortly. I keep them in a free standing loft right now.


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

how do you make the Nest boxes ??? it feels inpossible lol


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Glyn said:


> how do you make the Nest boxes ??? it feels inpossible lol


I cheated  My daughter works at a fabric store and that is a display shelf for crafts they were throwing out. Few modifications and it will work perfect


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Boy, you've been working hard. I love the size of the aviary. Is there anyway you could raise the nest boxes? Cinder blocks or something? When they nest so close to the floor, oftentimes, they start thinking that they own the whole thing, and chase others from it. And, do you know that you could get ten times the perches if you used 6" long 2X4s? You could connect them right to the studs. Usually only one bird will be on a perch anyway. You could get lots of them in there. I wish I had that much aviary space though. Can mine come for vacation? They'd love it!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Boy, you've been working hard. I love the size of the aviary. Is there anyway you could raise the nest boxes? Cinder blocks or something? When they nest so close to the floor, oftentimes, they start thinking that they own the whole thing, and chase others from it. And, do you know that you could get ten times the perches if you used 6" long 2X4s? You could connect them right to the studs. Usually only one bird will be on a perch anyway. You could get lots of them in there. I wish I had that much aviary space though. Can mine come for vacation? They'd love it!


I was going to raise it up on blocks BUT the unit weighs about 200 lbs!! So I was a little nervous about that 
Those little shelf perches I made out of scrap lumber. I was going to put 2x4's across the top inside (like you suggest) but I ran out of lumber. Have to pick up more. I want to put large branches in the flight cage. But not too many - I want them to be able to stretch
We're short staffed at work so I'm taking vacation days here and there. I'm off Thursday so I hope to have it finished either then or Saturday.
Your birds can come to Maine for a vacation anytime! lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I was going to raise it up on blocks BUT the unit weighs about 200 lbs!! So I was a little nervous about that
> Those little shelf perches I made out of scrap lumber. I was going to put 2x4's across the top inside (like you suggest) but I ran out of lumber. Have to pick up more. I want to put large branches in the flight cage. But not too many - I want them to be able to stretch
> We're short staffed at work so I'm taking vacation days here and there. I'm off Thursday so I hope to have it finished either then or Saturday.
> Your birds can come to Maine for a vacation anytime! lol


Your birds will love their new home. And I think you will too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

looks like you found the key to happines there


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! You've really done a terrific job on the loft and aviary, Waynette! Your birds will be very happy little campers!

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm very happy with the outcome. I didn't want to move to begin with so I had to find a reason to want to move. So hopefully the closing on my house will go smoothly.
I can't wait to move my birds into their new home! The big job will be gathering them all up and putting them in crates for the ride  I think if I start about 
3 a.m. I should have everybody packed by daylight!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to get pictures of them in their new place. They're gonna be sooooo happy!
I still want that aviary.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Good job on the new loft, Thanks for the photos...

Be sure to post pictures when the birds are in their new diggs..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh my goodness, that is just terrific!....one good thing about the nest boxes not being up a bit is you won't have to clean under it you could always put doors on the bottom ones and use them for storage and just ad some simple boxes to the top of the unit to make up for the ones lost on the bottom for storage....just an idea...you must be so happy about the way it is turning out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The storage idea is great. It would be a little difficult to clean nest boxes on the floor. But you always need more storage. I use the space under mine for just that.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> The storage idea is great. It would be a little difficult to clean nest boxes on the floor. But you always need more storage. I use the space under mine for just that.


That would work. I don't *plan* on breeding alot. Most of mine are OOPS babies. I think I had about 14 OOPS babies over the winter and spring  I'm not very good about switching eggs - I feel guilty.
Gonna go try to finish it today


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Finally Done!*

Hope I'm not boring everybody, I'm just so excited its done! Going to start moving the youngest birds tomorrow.


















I put 1/4 inch mesh on the windows so I can open them for fresh air.









I put the window boxes back on and filled them with pine bows so they can hang out in them.
With a 2x4 perch under the eve.









Wall space and some shelfs with a view!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Continued.....*









More shelves with a view
And a small night light underneath









Just "up there"









Flight cage, completely wrapped with 1/4 inch mesh - top to bottom!









Flight cage perches
I hope to put a couple small (safe) potted trees inside eventually.
I think they'll enjoy their new home!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How could you possibly be boring anybody? We're excited for you. I'm still jealous about the size of that aviary. I love it! Ya know, you could put a shelf running across under those windows for them. Bet they'd love to sit there in the sun during the cold weather that we'll soon enough be getting. And they can watch it snow. (Oops, I said it! Sorry. Dirty word around here.) LOL. I'm dying to see the pictures of the birds in their new home. It's really beautiful Waynette.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> How could you possibly be boring anybody? We're excited for you. I'm still jealous about the size of that aviary. I love it! Ya know, you could put a shelf running across under those windows for them. Bet they'd love to sit there in the sun during the cold weather that we'll soon enough be getting. And they can watch it snow. (Oops, I said it! Sorry. Dirty word around here. LOL. I'm dying to see the pictures of the birds in their new home. It's really beautiful Waynette.


Thanks, I'm so excited!
I will add some more shelfs under those front windows inside. They can sit there and watch me in the pool lol - if we ever get warm days! OR shoveling snow


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You'd better post those pics as soon as the birds are in. LOL. Hardware cloth on the windows---great move!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> You'd better post those pics as soon as the birds are in. LOL. Hardware cloth on the windows---great move!


I don't ever want to walk in on another attack like I had last winter! So THIS loft is SECURE!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are the fans going in there with the others?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a terrific job you've done there, Waynette! I'm sure the birds will love it!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Waynette...it turned out great. Have you thought of putting some shelves in fron of the windows for them to look out from? They would love that.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Looks great!!! I know the birds will really enjoy all your thoughtful touches - lots of different places inside and out to perch, spacious and secure flight cage, even a night light! That's a neat idea filling the window boxes with pine bows. Okay, you've whetted our appetites - looking forward to pics of your birds in their new digs!


----------



## jazz (Aug 3, 2009)

quality quality great job the birds will love there new home


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Grinning with envy 

Your birds will love the new loft!!!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> Waynette...it turned out great. Have you thought of putting some shelves in fron of the windows for them to look out from? They would love that.


Yup, gonna do that


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Are the fans going in there with the others?


No, their going to get their own loft - a little smaller. But I won't start that until I move and am there full time - planning move for next weekend, if I can find a reasonable mover 
I also have to make a cage for my blind squirrel and other rescues that I have permanently. Going to be a very busy fall too!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're gonna be busy til winter! LOL. Well, good luck finding movers that are priced low. Today everything is high. It's terrible.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

What a wonderful job you've done for your birds! I'm sure they and you will be very happy with the new place. Good luck on the move.

Hugh,


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Started moving them in!*

Well I started moving birds yesterday morning. I took 20 young birds - mostly with ruffled head feathers, including all the babies I hand raised due to scalpings!

This is "Eagul" ("Eagul" and "Seagul" where the 2 babies that had the foster mom's because their mom abandoned them - I finished hand raising them when they started to toddle out of the nests)









"Eagul" felt safer checking out the new loft from the comfort of my knee. (and head and shoulder)










Eagul and Seagul were the 1st to come out to the flight cage with me to enjoy a drink and bath.










They weren't the least bit afraid, they checked out every inch of the new loft and followed me everywhere.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a wonderful aviary and your birds will appreciate all the space. I'm sure they think they are in heaven! 

Eagul and Seagul are adorable!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

And here's the rest of the 18 (chickens!)





































It took about 3 hours before these guys would venture out the door to the flight cage! Watching them was a riot ( I didn't get much work done).
Well, have to go gather up another group to go!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What size hardware cloth did you use, 1/4 inch?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> What size hardware cloth did you use, 1/4 inch?


I used 1/4 inch all over and then 1/2 inch OVER it on the lower half of the flight cage for strength. The 1/4 inch hardware cloth was a lighter gage (than the 1/2 inch) so I didn't feel completely comfortable with it.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Looks like your birds are thoroughly enjoying their new quarters. Great job!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh Waynette, it's great! They're gonna love it! Look at all the room they have.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Oh Waynette, it's great! They're gonna love it! Look at all the room they have.


They were so funny to watch. Most were afraid to come out to the flight cage. They'd peek out the door and run back inside, they were like pop corn - strange noise and they all hopped up in place. So funny.
Eagul and Seagul followed me everywhere. When I went out to take a break from cleaning and painting, I sat on a lawn chair in the flight cage. They came out and sat on the chair with me, lol. If I wasn't outside with them, they all stayed inside the loft.
I was a little nervous about leaving them there alone. I'm still staying in Northwood until this weekend. Everyone was fine left there last night. I locked it up. I took 26 more down today (totally 46)  and I'm taking the rest tomorrow morning before work, about 25 more. Boy they multiply fast!! And I've been switching eggs!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> They were so funny to watch. Most were afraid to come out to the flight cage. They'd peek out the door and run back inside, they were like pop corn - strange noise and they all hopped up in place. So funny.
> Eagul and Seagul followed me everywhere. When I went out to take a break from cleaning and painting, I sat on a lawn chair in the flight cage. They came out and sat on the chair with me, lol. If I wasn't outside with them, they all stayed inside the loft.
> I was a little nervous about leaving them there alone. I'm still staying in Northwood until this weekend. Everyone was fine left there last night. I locked it up. I took 26 more down today (totally 46)  and I'm taking the rest tomorrow morning before work, about 25 more. Boy they multiply fast!! And I've been switching eggs!


That's funny. They'll get used to it, and love it. They should be alright there alone, being locked up. I want to see it when they're all in there. That will be one heck of a crowd. Good luck with the egg switching. The more you have, the harder that will be.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Birds look happy in their new loft..

Thanks again for sharing your photos...


----------

